# Rate the song above yoiu (All Genres)



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;uNqG71WPLtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNqG71WPLtQ[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Aug 11, 2012)

4/10 not my twist
[video=youtube;WuyF5U6lPbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuyF5U6lPbA&amp;feature=context-vrec[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 12, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;75ukBYcS8Qc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ukBYcS8Qc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 7tao (Aug 12, 2012)

7.5/10
[video=youtube;91v84BpXqXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91v84BpXqXA[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 14, 2012)

9/10 a tribe called quest...jazz version..

[video=youtube;YxcHS27DuEo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxcHS27DuEo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;iYEOzBZ51QI]http://youtu.be/iYEOzBZ51QI[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 17, 2012)

4/10

[video=youtube;vFvpDtoz0b4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFvpDtoz0b4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## bulastoner (Aug 18, 2012)

3/10 on the duck song....seems like a parody. Around Northeast Ohio we like to rock.
[video=youtube_share;QVWYOKjWxAQ]http://youtu.be/QVWYOKjWxAQ[/video]
Glenn Hughes rocks out on bass here.


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 18, 2012)

8/10 for the BCC, that was pretty good.

[video=youtube;DAePJ3cpmn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAePJ3cpmn8[/video]


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 21, 2012)

8/10 on Dramamine
Pretty good, I like the guitar troughout, not a HUGE fan of the voic, but it worked well with the song so I'm definitely not complaining. it was pretty good.

[video=youtube;4qyrBRn1s3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qyrBRn1s3I[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Aug 21, 2012)

7/10

[video=youtube;PP4bV-q2mI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP4bV-q2mI8[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 27, 2012)

0/10...Link does not work.

[video=youtube;6hIDUErECoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hIDUErECoU&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Sep 7, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## dslantic (Sep 8, 2012)

0/10 b for effort

[video=youtube;TdQwPwmsUC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdQwPwmsUC0[/video]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

Interesting... 4/10

[video=youtube;CHZtUJDdHoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHZtUJDdHoM[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 9, 2012)

8/10

[video=youtube;ooYmovGaFQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooYmovGaFQU[/video]


----------



## uhm uhh wut? (Sep 9, 2012)

5/10 lol..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_qqTxhXy7k


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 9, 2012)

3/10 ^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFs5s8jGNv0


----------



## dslantic (Sep 10, 2012)

5/10 she mentioned do more times that the T O N Y was turned into a syringe......or football pump whatever your sexual conducts are. 


[video=youtube;Eu1-GOxaH9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu1-GOxaH9c[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2012)

4/10 because the music isnt to exciting.. its like 3 guitar chords over and over and the guitar overpowers everything


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Em_ugIiK42o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em_ugIiK42o&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2012)

srh88 said:


> [video=youtube;Em_ugIiK42o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em_ugIiK42o&amp;feature=related[/video]


6/10 cause live recordings are just 'eh', and 11 minutes is a long video for this game...


-2/10 compared to Jimmy


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;9bZkp7q19f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0[/video]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 10, 2012)

2/10 This guy seems to be doing the Lou Bega thing like 15 years later.

Rate this band as you will, but I suggest a listen. One of the most creative bands of the last 40 years.

[video=youtube;AiNAwf7BSPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiNAwf7BSPE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2012)

4/10...just feels like a band you'd see on saturday night at the local bar...

[video=youtube;SwGJ0EHdXDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwGJ0EHdXDc[/video]

Probably DQ'd for song length, but I thought I'd slip this one in anyway...


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> 4/10...just feels like a band you'd see on saturday night at the local bar...
> 
> [video=youtube;SwGJ0EHdXDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwGJ0EHdXDc[/video]
> 
> Probably DQ'd for song length, but I thought I'd slip this one in anyway...


7/10.. length lol


----------



## srh88 (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;UCmUhYSr-e4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCmUhYSr-e4[/video]


----------



## er0senin (Sep 10, 2012)

6/10
[video=youtube;EQhV5BmJagM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQhV5BmJagM[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2012)

5/10 woulda been 4 cause it sounds like a million other reggae songs out there, but I gave them an extra point for having the song length of 4:20

[video=youtube;YCiY1y3uJ3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCiY1y3uJ3o[/video]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 10, 2012)

Hate the song, love the dude. 5/10. Time to teach you guys some innuendos. 

[video=youtube;XQ7p623CBvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ7p623CBvI&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## er0senin (Sep 10, 2012)

6/10 havent heard much like this ever 


[video=youtube;9yGhIEVvQu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yGhIEVvQu0[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 12, 2012)

2/10 guitar maniac

[video=youtube;eUzBq4YOiLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUzBq4YOiLM[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Sep 12, 2012)

6/10




[video=youtube;ruPgI0iFDqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruPgI0iFDqo[/video]


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

6/10

[video=youtube;75icPT0hVD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75icPT0hVD8[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 13, 2012)

4/10 NINE for the jam

[video=youtube;cIQWt3oMids]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQWt3oMids[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Sep 20, 2012)

8/10.

[video=youtube;0gRbHs0mbkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gRbHs0mbkg[/video]


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 20, 2012)

7/10

time to get Wierd..

[video=youtube_share;-ntjJ_baldA]http://youtu.be/-ntjJ_baldA[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Sep 21, 2012)

10/10.... Discovering good music one of the reasons I made this thread.

[video=youtube;5dT312CDPJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dT312CDPJI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## dc4 (Sep 21, 2012)

6/10, not my kind of music.
[video=youtube;6yCIDkFI7ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew[/video]


----------



## dslantic (Sep 21, 2012)

6/10

[video=youtube;1IqH3uliwJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IqH3uliwJY[/video]


----------



## ganjustice (Oct 10, 2012)

4/10

<strong>[video=youtube;rGtebw_j_VY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGtebw_j_VY[/video]


BUMP to keep thread alive!


----------



## dslantic (Oct 12, 2012)

9/10

[video=youtube;qSxyffSB7wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSxyffSB7wA&amp;feature=artistob&amp;playnext=1&amp;li st=TLDMCSLZ1hh8s[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2012)

Jericho fans UNITE....


[video=youtube;iUiTQvT0W_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0&amp;list=PLA18ED3D5107B74DA&amp;index= 55&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## gioua (Oct 15, 2012)

she kicked this song in all the right areas.......


[video=youtube;gZ2tluarzZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZ2tluarzZs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

